# gmail thinks forwarded mail using postfix is spam from me

## Fred Krogh

I'm using /etc/mail/aliases to forward mail from one user to gmail.  Gmail is complaining because it thinks my server is sending out a lot of spam.  Eviedently when I forward the mail, it looks like my domain sent the mail.  I'm hoping there is an easy way to fix this, so that the original source is indicated for the mail.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## szatox

Well, every single mail relay prepends message with it's own header. You can't forward email without adding your header for there will be missmatch between your IP and IP in that header. This should trigger spoofing alert and blacklist you. Good job.

I don't know how google filters spam, but one thing I'm positive about is DNS. You must have correct DNS entries showing you have email server.

If you can see those emails at all it's already pretty good. I suggest checking headers, perhaps there would be some trace. 

Also, you might consider using hashcash. I don't know if gmail recognizes it, but in the worst case it won't hurt and in best it might do the trick.

Oh, there is one nice non-tech trick you might try. Send an email to their support team and ask for help someone who actually knows how to make it work.

----------

## eccerr0r

Is it just forwarded mails that's being blacklisted as spam?   You should be able to forward mail as long as you put in your correct headers.  How about mails sourced from your machine (new email)?

I ended up having to get a static ip with reverse DNS to finally get mail working on my computer (both directions) without it being flagged as spam.

----------

